# 2007 F250 6.0 Turbo Diesel.



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Crew cab short bed, professional white, 104k miles, leather interior, not a scratch on her, runs like a dream as she's in "like new" condition. Working on it, hopefully this weekend. :thumbsup:

Pics a coming...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice truck. 

They can be made to be bullet proof.

Ditch the EGR, etc. 

They can run like scared rabbits and most people are afraid of them.

http://www.bulletproofdiesel.com/


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Very nice truck, and yes, I know all about the 6.0 and making it bulletproof. I'm trying to come up with the money for the deal just to firstly aquire the truck and then the other 12k to make the motor not only bulletproof concerning egr delete (already done), head studs, new turbo, injectors, relocate intercooler, and ficm tune. 

I am going into this deal knowing that the purchase price is only half the actual cost. She's going to be a 24k dollar truck when it's all said and done, and 500-550 *rwhp to boot! 

*rear wheel horse power aka horsepower to the drive wheels.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

My 2001 7.3 I invested something like $7600 in new injectors, new turbo, pedestal delete (no restriction for boost spool up), fuel regulator, and a tune, not to mention the tranny I had rebuilt just prior to motor work at a cost of $3400 and now the $1500 for steering gear box, column, icp and ipr, not even knowing it's the ipr...?? eh..

She's somewhere between 430-450 rwhp, but maxxed out due to her being a 2001 with pmr rods. had I known at the time of purchase that the 2000 model with it's forged rods are capable of handling 500+ rwhp I would've gone that route.

This 6.0's tranny and hpop stock can handle the upgrades taking her from 325 stock rwhp to around 550. 

I'm excited!!


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunday Sunday Sunday!! I got the funds! :thumbsup:

So stoked to be getting a "newer" truck.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

That's her.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Good looking rig.

Bulletproof her and she will pull a freight train happily for you.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I just couldn't wait until Sunday so...









And up close with the black headlights is my old girl, my 7.3. 









Just a night and day difference in ride quality, newness, etc. Farkin' awesome trucks, the both of them, but the 6.0 is super smooth, but my 7.3 can outrun it while she's off. :thumbup:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Family friend asked me today if I traded in or sold my 7.3. Never. 

And in the middle is the 1999 Trailblazer.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I've had the new truck one full day and already i'm bored with it, old news. Let's see what's next...


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

eh, I want a new truck. Give me a few weeks. :yes:


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)




----------

